

SimpleGeo customers: Move your data to Geoloqi with one command - kyledrake
https://github.com/geoloqi/geoloqi-simplegeo-import

======
latchkey
Why does it always upset me when services like this (Geoloqi) don't have
pricing clearly available on their website?

All that great marketing doesn't make me want to sign in and create an account
if I can't see quickly how much this service is going to cost me.

~~~
aaronpk
I totally agree. We have pricing information coming out next week! We weren't
expecting the SimpleGeo news so soon.

~~~
latchkey
'Next week' being Monday? In the time it took you to post this response, you
could have gotten pricing info up on your homepage. Well, ok, maybe another 30
minutes, but you get my point.

Something doesn't smell right here, I'm getting more and more dubious. It is
clear you are just taking advantage of the failure of SimpleGeo to pimp your
service on HN before your service is even ready to be pimped.

~~~
caseorganic
Geoloqi was a dedicated SimpleGeo customer, and when we heard SimpleGeo would
be shutting down their service, we had to build our own to replace what would
be shut down. We figured others might also have the same issue, so offered a
simple importer.

As for pricing: there's more to putting pricing up on a website. We have to
calculate our own people and server costs, as well as build and integrate a
billing system into the site. In addition, developers need a way of knowing
how many API calls they've used, and a way to pay for the service.

In conclusion, simply putting pricing up and then having to change it later
because we rushed to put it up in the first place would be worse than just
waiting until the date we planned on releasing the site. I hope this makes
sense, and we really appreciate your comments and concerns.

------
jatorre
If you just want to dump your data to CSV to later decide what to do with it,
here there is a script <https://gist.github.com/1610866>

------
neovive
Does your API have context data, such as neighborhood, urbran area and county
given a specific lat, lng.

~~~
aaronpk
Unfortunately we were using SimpleGeo for that kind of data as well. We are
now looking at alternatives or building it in to our own API.

For now, check out the Open MapQuest API (based on OpenStreetMap data) for
similar functionality. The example you're looking for is at the bottom of this
page: <http://open.mapquestapi.com/nominatim/#reverse>

Here is a sample API query:
[http://open.mapquestapi.com/nominatim/v1/reverse?format=json...](http://open.mapquestapi.com/nominatim/v1/reverse?format=json&lat=45.5246&lon=-122.6843)

